# Mother F'er



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

Went into grocery store for 30 mins, came out and found that someone try to break into my car. They tried to pry the door lock mechanism off the driver door. They didn't get inside which I guess is nice since they didn't get a chance to F around with ignition. Called the police, they took a report and sighed. Checked with store, they don't have security cameras. This a great F'ing xmas present. 

I was told BMWs are like vaults so car thieves tend to stay away from them.  :violent: There is no way I would buy an M3. It's too emotional to come outside and see your car vandalized. I would have had heart attack if that was a $60k M3 with the door lock pryed open.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry to hear about that. Pulling door lock to get into the car is a common method 

Some threads that covered this topic

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14800

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1295


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

The sheet metal/door skin is pretty messed up around the door handle. What a bunch of stupid mother f'ers. I have to replace the lock, the door handle and probably the door skin. I am thinking $1,000 repair. Not to mention that I don't have a second car so I'll have to rent a car on top of all this bullsheet. Why can't we kill these scum bags? They add zero value to the planet.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

330soon2b said:


> The sheet metal/door skin is pretty messed up around the door handle. What a bunch of stupid mother f'ers. I have to replace the lock, the door handle and probably the door skin. I am thinking $1,000 repair. Not to mention that I don't have a second car so I'll have to rent a car on top of all this bullsheet. Why can't we kill these scum bags? They add zero value to the planet.


Holly Sh*t ! They damaged the door metal too ? Animals :tsk:

Anyway, stay cool and be safe. Now try to gather some information about where to find a reputable body/paint shop.

Good luck.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn, that sucks...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

That sucks bad. Sorry to hear that.

I know someone who park his car in the long term airport lot each week with a club on the wheel, doors unlocked, radio face removed and with the empty glovebox wide open. He believes that most damage is done by morons trying to get into the car and steal anything of value, or maybe hit the jackpot and find the valet key in the glovebox. If that's true, he feels he gets a free pass as they quickly move on to another car. :dunno: 

Alex


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

That sucks!!!! But just remember.... it coulda been worse.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It sucks...

But it's just a freaking car.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your plight....never an easy thing to handle....if you`re a car junkie, it`s PERSONAL, Goddamit!!! I once had some douchebag break in to my car, only to use the cigarette lighter, which I found on the floor mat the next morning....go figure....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

You're right Bob, it PERSONAL! However, there is little I can do about it and this is simply the price you pay for keeping your car in great condition. A nicely kept car is very attractive to those scumbag (insert expletive)! A 3 series was parked a few stalls next me, but it was untouched because my ZHP was like the ring in lord of the rings to those bastard low lives that violated my car.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It sucks...
> 
> But it's just a freaking car.


 :stupid: :grouphug:


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

At least they didnt steal it.


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

*insurance???*

Whats your insurance deductable..??? They should cover it as long as you pay the deductable... I would look for some more damage that they might have caused to make it worth your while.

That situation suck... it's probably happened to most of us...


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

NetEngWiz said:


> At least they didnt steal it.


My car is worth a couple grand more then I payed for it... i'd almost rather they steal it so I get the money so I can get a 330i, which is what I should have done in the first place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, close call. :yikes: I hope that you can get everything resolved quickly and smoothly.

You should check out this keyhole cover... it can act as a mild anti-theft device. It's easily installed and adds security by removing the locking cylinder, thereby greatly reducing the likelihood and ease of a break-in to your vehicle.

 

Click Here for more Details and Pictures

Only $36 and it comes painted to match your car's color.


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

I have one on my car. Really, really easy install and it looks great IMO. It should be a decent deterrent.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

NetEngWiz said:


> I have one on my car. Really, really easy install and it looks great IMO. It should be a decent deterrent.


You`re not giving theives enough credit for being creative little scumbags....they would do a quick end-run around this by simply using an ice-pick or similar tool to punch a hole in the sheetmetal under the handle to manipulate the door handle linkage....I`ve seen it done too many times....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah, this sucks. Could have been worse.

Funny though, I've only heard of this happening in New Jersey and New York.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

Fast Bob said:


> You`re not giving theives enough credit for being creative little scumbags....they would do a quick end-run around this by simply using an ice-pick or similar tool to punch a hole in the sheetmetal under the handle to manipulate the door handle linkage....I`ve seen it done too many times....
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


The point here is that for $36 you make it a little more difficult for them to steal your car. Even that one small extra step that the thief has to take to try to get into your car could save your car from being stolen.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Live in NJ? It's an epidemic problem. Had my 325Ci lock pulled twice till I got the Euro cover.

Took delivery of my 330i today (pics to follow  ) and guess what my FIRST mod was... EURO LOCK COVER from modbargains :thumbup:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=206622

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=207286


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

markl53 said:


> OK, I like the idea and I just ordered one, but...
> 
> Having the cover means you can't give the valet key to well, a valet -- have to give them the remote...if I can crawl through the trunk so can a thief (after bashing the trunk lock), although stealing the car that way is much more "noticeable" I guess, unless the car is somewhere secluded. Also, if the key battery dies and you get through the trunk, how do you stop the alarm? Hmm... Oh well, I guess the deterrent factor is the main thing and we shouldn't worry about the key issues.


And it would really suck if all my remote key batteries died on the same day.  I'll take the risk though.


----------

